

Ask HN: How to cancel my NYTimes digital subscription? - houseofshards

I signed up for a New York Times subscription but after a month, I don&#x27;t see the value in it and want to cancel it. But I cannot find any link to cancel my subscription. Has anyone faced a similar situation ? How did you cancel your subscription ?
======
patio11
[http://www.nytimes.com/content/help/rights/sale/terms-of-
sal...](http://www.nytimes.com/content/help/rights/sale/terms-of-
sale.html#cancel)

 _You can change or cancel your digital subscription at any time by calling
Customer Care at (800) 591-9233. For international customers, please email us
at help@nytimes.com. Group Subscription billing cycles and terms of
cancellations may differ and are governed by the terms set forth in the Group
Subscription Purchase Order. Digital products sold as an add-on to your home
delivery subscription, such as Times Premier, may have different cancellation
or refund policies._

n.b. Was the first link on Google for [NYtimes cancel digital subscription]

